# Mit gummi



## Zanderlui (30. September 2008)

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob es schon mal jemand probiert hat beim barndungsangeln nebenbei mit der spinnrute mit gummifisch auf dorsch zu angeln???ob sich sowas lohnen könnte??


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Sorry, da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, bin kein Meerangler.

|abgelehn


----------



## Zanderlui (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

denn bin ich aber froh das du hier was geschriehben hast!!#q#q


----------



## Tino (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Hallo Zanderlui

Versuche es auf jeden Fall.Habe immer nebenbei mit Blech auf Dorsch geangelt.
Warum nicht mit Gummi,klappt ja auch gut vom Kutter.


----------



## Tino (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Wenn mit Gummi zupf ihn so wie auf Zander.


----------



## s_rathje (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

wie agressiv zanderlui schon wider ist !
chill doch mal und denk dir deinen teil, aber greif nicht immer alle bordis an, nur weil sie keine direkte antwort auf deine frage gegeben haben...


----------



## Basti1607 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Es ist aber unsinnig ,da´nn hier was reinzuschreiben, wenn man keinen plan davon hat!|kopfkrat
Und das vllt nur weil man nen beitrag mehr haben wollte!
Denn liest man sich das halt nur durch und schreibt halt nix!|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderlui (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

@rathe

ich bin nicht aggressiv aber es gibt für solche sachen hier laber trööts!!!

und außerdem wird hier immer gesag beim thema bleiben und so weiter und nicht leute angreifen!was machst du denn grade???

ich bin nur ehrlich und sage was ich denke was die wahrheit ist und damit kommen viele leute nicht klar und fühlen sich angegriffen..nix anderes !!!


----------



## Basti1607 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

So siehts aus!

@ Zanderlui und deiner Frage:

Ich denke einen versuch ists wert! Aber nur wenn die Dorsche dicht unter Land kommen ! Weil sonst sind sie ja außerhalb deiner Wurfweite!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Gummis sind nicht so gut,damit hat man zu viele Hänger!
Nimm lieber nen 25g schweren schwarzen oder rot/schwarzen Meerforellenblinker,am besten den Snaps,damit hatte ich schon Erfolge!!!
Ich hab auch schon mitn 18g rot/schwarzen Spöket Dorsche im dunkeln gefangen und das beste ist,du hast immernoch die Chance ne Mefo zu erwischen,dass hast du mitn Gufi nicht!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

alles klar und danke an die die wertvolle tipps gen konnten über paar mehr antworten ist aber nix einzuwenden!


----------



## Zanderlui (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

@zacharias

ja das stimmt.
werde denn mal meine neue meforute testen für dorsch-snaps habe ich.

mefo mussallerdings aus bleiben haben schonzeit!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Achja, du fischt ja in MeckPomm.
Bei uns in SH ist noch keine Schonzeit!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Sehe das wie ZZ, aber wenn Du ernsthaft Erfolg in der Brandung haben 
willst hast Du eigentlich keine Zeit dafür. 
2-3 Ruten in regelmäßigen Abständen neu bestücken und damit zu Suchen
nimmt ne Menge Zeit in Anspruch. Gerade wenn Kraut unterwegs ist oder die
Krebse mal wieder eine Fressorgie feiern.

Ich finde es besser sich auf eine Sache zu konzentrieren und die richtig zu machen
als zwei Sachen nur mit halber Kraft zu erledigen.

Wenn Du es trotzdem machen möchtest nimm lieber die von ZZ angesprochen Köder.


----------



## Tino (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*



s_rathje schrieb:


> wie agressiv zanderlui schon wider ist !
> chill doch mal und denk dir deinen teil, aber greif nicht immer alle bordis an, nur weil sie keine direkte antwort auf deine frage gegeben haben...[/Qaber bitte nicht übertreibenUOTE]
> 
> Man man.Wo war das denn aggro.
> ...


----------



## s_rathje (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

um mal die situation ein wenig zu entschärfen:
natürlich sind manche kommentare wie zum beispiel der von steve delux unnötig und unangebracht, muss man dann aber gleich mit "denn bin ich aber froh das du hier was geschrieben hast" und smylies wie #q #q darauf antworten?
natürlich versteh ich wenn du mit so einer antwort nichts anfangen kannst, aber durch deinen kommentar änderst du ja auch nichts!

und @ tino: sry, is ja nicht meine art aber was du hier geschriebn hast, ist doch wirklich lächerlich "dann geht zu mutti aufm arm" für einen 42 jährigen is das doch nhun echt ne KINDISCHE antwort, die zu dem gramatikalisch auch noch falsch ist^^


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

So Leute, am besten ihr kommt jetzt alle man zum Thema zurück weitere offtopic Beiträge wünscht sich hier bestimmt niemand und die werden auch nicht mehr geduldet.
Haltet euch bitte dran, das gilt für alle die jetzt noch vorhaben hier was zu schreiben.


----------



## Pete (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

mann o mann...ich will hier was übers angeln lesen und für alles weitere gibts labertröts oder den chat...klaro, leute??!!

dieses in letzter zeit zunehmende "verwaschen" ernsthafter anliegen von membern, die fachlichen rat suchen, stößt mir sauer auf...


zum thema: natürlich könnte man nebenher es auf andere weise probieren...ob da gummiköder ob ihrer bauart und wegen des eher ungünstigen flugverhaltens unbedingt der bringer sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen...aber ich halte es eher wie kai: entweder ich mache leichtes watfischen mit der spinnrute oder ich gönne mir einen gemütlichen abend in der brandung...wenn fisch da ist, wirst du mit zwei br-ruten genug zu tun haben...wenn nicht, hilft die spinnrute sicher auch nicht viel mehr...


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Ich habe mir das für den Angelurlaub auch vorgenommen.
Wir fahren mit mehreren Leuten und da ist geselliges Brandungsangeln sinnvoller.
Man will ja auch ein wenig quatschen.

Aber mal ne Stunde spinnfischen werde ich auch probieren.
Ich denke mal ich werde mir 3-4 Wobbler holen und wenn weg dann weg


----------



## Hackersepp (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Hi Zanderlui,

Ich habe mir da auch meine Gedanken gemacht.

Ende April war ich erstmals beim Dorschfischen.  In der Dämmerung kamen die ersten Bisse auf Blinker / Wobbler.

Leider habe ich an dem Riff sehr viele Köder durch Abriss verloren. ( Dorsche haben aber nur am Grund gebissen)

Schließlich habe ich es mit einem schwarzen Fin S probiert.

Die Bedingungen waren natürlich alles andere als optimal fürs Gufieren. (Starker Wind, Regen, Wellen (Watfischen))

Den Fin S habe ich wegen den guten Flugeigenschaften verwendet. Mit anderen Gummis ( aktionsreichen) wäre ich nicht auf die erfoderliche Weite gekommen.  

Bisse gabs zwar nicht, dafür aber eine Belehrung: 

Bleib bei Wobbler und Blinker! #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Mit herkömmlichen Gummiködern am Bleikopf erreicht man, wie schon geschrieben, selten die erforderlichen Wurfweiten. Was aber sehr gut funktioniert, ist ein Twister, Gummifisch oder auch ein DropShot - Köder (Sandaal - Imitation!!!) am schweren Spirolino (wie immer man das auch schreibt...) Einen 5-7cm langen Gummiköder kannst du am 25 - 40 Gramm schweren Spiro ohne Ende weit feuern. Am besten langsam und mit kurzen Stops fischen! Gerade in den Abend- und Nachtstunden laufen dunkle oder schwarze Köder bestens. Mitunter ist diese Methode absolut tödlich!!!
Die herkömmlichen Zanderköder lassen sich aber gut dort einsetzen, wo das Wasser schnell tief wird, wie in Häfen. Im Kieler Hafen habe ich abends mit rot/schwarzen und schwarzen sowie grün/glitter - farbigen Gummifischen und Twistern vom Kai aus (Satori) hervorragend gefangen! Und keine kleinen....


----------



## Pete (30. September 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

gute idee, mit schwerem spiro und leichten dropshotködern könnte das sicher erfolgversprechend sein...seit jahren -quasi lange, bevor es dropshot überhaupt gab - angeln diverse einheimische spezies an der zingst-darsser-boddenkette mit pose und gummi(wurm) erfolgreich auf zander...


----------



## Khaane (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Es kommt stark auf den Angelabschnitt an, ob es sich lohnt.

Wenn es erst sehr weit draußen tiefer wird (mindestens 5m), dann wird das nix mit dem Angeln mit Gummifisch.

Wenn du aber von einer Landspitze bzw. einer Buhne angelst oder gar Landbrücke, so lohnt es sich allemal vorallem nachts 

Wichtig ist, du musst den Köder am Grund führen, 0,5- 1m antwitchen, wieder absacken und dann wieder twitchen.

Wenn der Fisch da ist, erfolgen die Bisse sehr rasch.

-------------------------------------------------------

Empfehle dir aber eher Twister, Farbe japanrot, Haken 5/0 und relativ groß.

Mind. 30 Gramm Gewicht.

------------------------------------------------------

Kannst natürlich statt des Twisters auch einen Gummifisch drankklemmen, dann aber mit mind. 40 Gramm Bebleiung und in den Dekoren Rot, Rot-Schwarz oder Gelb-Rot.

---------------------------------------------------------

Wenn es richtig gut beisst, dann lohnt es sich sogar oben noch einen kleine Beifänger, ebenfalls Twister anzuhängen.

Habe damit schon diverse Male 70er und 80er Dubletten rausgeholt, lohnt sich aber nur, wenn es wirklich gut beisst.


Als Rute empfehle ich da maximal eine 50 Gramm Spinnrute, mit einer 4000er Rolle.


----------



## cafabu (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mit gummi*

moin, moin,
mit Einbruch der Dämmerung funzt Gummi absolut. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, das Wasser muss schon gut herabgekühlt sein, sonst kommen die Dorsche nicht so nah ans Ufer.Die erwähnte Hängergefahr musst Du halt probieren. Wenns mit Gummi geht, dann schalte mal Perlen und einen Buttlöffel vor. Wenn Tang oder Hänger es zulassen hast Du auch die Möglichkeit auf ne Platte. Einfach das Ganze über den Grund zupfen. Wenn sich auf Gummi nichts tut und Du genügend Wattwürmer hast, den Köder auch mal gegen einen Wattwurm austauschen, bringt manchmal erst den Kick.
Viel Erfolg
Carsten


----------



## maxe-hh (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit gummi*

So, krame mal den alten Thread hier aus da der zu meiner Frage ganz gut passt.

Mich würde interessieren wo und ab wann ich denn mit Gummi auf Dorsch gehen kann. 
Haben kein Boot von daher sollte es gut zugänglich sein.
Wäre über Tips und guten Rat sehr dankbar.

Danke im voraus Max


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Ein freundliches Moin Moin in die Runde.

Lasst mich doch mal an Euren Erfahrungen mit Gummi auf Dorsch vom Ufer aus teilhaben.

Im speziellen interessiert mich die Jahreszeit, die Köderführung, Ködergröße und Farbe.

Funzt das nur von Molen und Anlegern oder auch vom Strand? Wie führe ich den Köder fängig für Dorsch?

Mir gehts darum, die Mefoschonzeit fängig zu überbrücken und vielleicht auch mal bei zuviel Wind und Welle für die Watangelei von Molen und Seebrücken erfolgreich zu sein.

Danke.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

moin,
ich hab´s hier bei uns 2 mal mit gummi am strand versucht, nur hänger, oder kraut!
vom strand nur blech, oder wie geschrieben kleine gummis am sbiro(extreme mefo-´gefahr´)

von den seebrücken, oder auch zb am pkai funktionieren gummis(am besten kopyto, sandra-8-10cm in braun/orange...) aber ganz gut.
einfach faulenzen.

wir angeln aber am liebsten vom belly, kutter, oder boot mit gummi.


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

@ Observer: Dank Dir. Ich probier es weiter vom Kai, aber grundsätzlich ist das nicht mein Angeln, viel zu viele Leute drum rum  ! 

Ich muss das mit Sbiro mal testen...da nimmste dann einfach kleine mickrige Gummifische oder Twister ohne Kopp oder wie?

Mir gehts halt darum, jenseits von Snap und Spöket ein wenig flexibler zu werden...und theoretisch müsste Dorsch mit Gummi rocken...praktisch arbeite ich noch an der Umsetzung!

Aber danke für den Tip mit orange...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

am kai haben wir es nur im winter versucht, wenn es zu windig  und kalt für´s belly ist-jetzt gibt es ja weitaus bessere stellen....

ich würde nen schwimmenden sbiro nehmen, höchstens 2m vorfach-1,5m reichen garantiert aus.
mit den köpfen müsste man probieren, ich glaube n bißchen blei ist gar nicht schlecht-da könnte die absinkphase wohl interssanter aussehen...
vielleicht 2-5gr.

müsste super laufen|kopfkrat!!!

ich will es auch immer mal probieren, hab auch was gebastelt, aber irendwie nehm ich mir doch jedes mal den blinker#t


----------



## vermesser (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*



observer schrieb:


> ich will es auch immer mal probieren, hab auch was gebastelt, aber irendwie nehm ich mir doch jedes mal den blinker#t



Genauso gehts mir auch. Und das ganze Gedöns mit Sbiro und Co. is halt aufwendiger.

Aber was mir neulich einer erzählte...Drop Shot vom Strand mit richtig viel Blei...70, 80 Gramm. Er meinte, das ginge auch noch bei viel Wind.

Aber wie glaubwürdig is so´ne Technik?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

möglich ist alles, da muss denn nur ne grund/leichte pilkrute ran, um diese klumpen zu schmeißen...

hab das mal mit normalem ds geschirr probiert und das ging gar nicht...


----------



## fenriz-hc (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

also ich hab letztes Jahr in Elmenhorst ( bei der steilen treppe ) auf Kopyto 15 cm in motoroil ganz gut gefangen ...war mit Wathose drin vllt 10 , die Bisse kamen dann kurz vor der ersten Rinne ca. 25 - 30 m vorm Ufer


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

@ observer/Vermesser, Eure Spiro-Taktik interessiert mich auch, möchte ich demnächst auch probieren. Bin demnächst mit Family zehn Tage in DK am Kleinen Belt. 
Aber wie sollte die Montage Eurer Meinung nach aussehen? Spiro am Ender der Leine und der Gummi dahinter am Seitenarm? Oder der Spiro ganz normal auf der Hauptschnur und davor am Vorfach der Köder? Bin mir da nicht ganz schlüssig. Vielleicht pobiere ich mal beides aus.

Gruß Ralf.


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*



fenriz-hc schrieb:


> also ich hab letztes Jahr in Elmenhorst ( bei der steilen treppe ) auf Kopyto 15 cm in motoroil ganz gut gefangen ...war mit Wathose drin vllt 10 , die Bisse kamen dann kurz vor der ersten Rinne ca. 25 - 30 m vorm Ufer



Aha, dazu habe ich mal ein paar Fragen, weil ungefähr so war auch mein Plan. 
Welche Jahreszeit und Tageszeit? Wie schwer hast Du die Köpfe gewählt? Wie sah es hängertechnisch aus? Und wie war Deine Köderführung?

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> @ observer/Vermesser, Eure Spiro-Taktik interessiert mich auch, möchte ich demnächst auch probieren. Bin demnächst mit Family zehn Tage in DK am Kleinen Belt.
> Aber wie sollte die Montage Eurer Meinung nach aussehen? Spiro am Ender der Leine und der Gummi dahinter am Seitenarm? Oder der Spiro ganz normal auf der Hauptschnur und davor am Vorfach der Köder? Bin mir da nicht ganz schlüssig. Vielleicht pobiere ich mal beides aus.
> 
> Gruß Ralf.



Ich würde es analog einer Mefo-Sbiro Montage mit Fliege machen...also Sbiro je nach Wurfweite auf geflochtene Hauptschnur, Perle, Wirbel, laaaaaaaaaaanges Vorfach (2-3 m) und dann an den un- oder leicht beschwerten Jighaken einen kleinen Gummi in orange oder braun.

Ich befürchte allerdings, daß diese Montag nicht tut, wofür ich sie einsetzen will...nämlich bei mehr Wind und Welle zuverlässig weit fliegen und den Köder kontrollierbar am Grund halten.

Genau deshalb denk ich nämlich über Gummi nach...bei normalen Bedingungen funzen Blinker und Wobbler gut...aber schon bei etwas zuviel Welle wird kontrollierte Führung eines Blinkers zum Glücksspiel...bei Gummi nimmt man einen schweren Kopp und gut.


----------



## fenriz-hc (18. September 2012)

Moin Vermesser also Köpfe musst ans Wetter anpassen .. Ich hatte um die 20 g meistens dran und dann nicht jiggen sondern nur faulenzen ... War eigentlich nur nachmittags ab Oktober unterwegs .. Beste Zeit ist meiner Meinung nach Dämmerungsphasen , am Tag eher schlecht .. Nachts geht bestimmt auch gut gab ich aber noch nicht gemacht . In Elmenhorst ist ja relativ früh eine Rinne wo man gut hinschmeißen kann ... Mit ködern musst mal gucken aber motoroil war am besten


----------



## fenriz-hc (18. September 2012)

Achso wegen Hänger .. Wenn nicht viel Brandung war ging es .... Meist nur Kraut , Abrisse hatte ich keine


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

@ fenric-hz: DANKE #6 ! Das sind doch mal konkrete Infos.

Was für Gerät hast Du benutzt? Normales Mefogeschirr mit ner verhältnismäßig weichen Rute und Mono dürfte supoptimal sein. Ich dachte an einen richtigen Besen, sprich ne schwere Zanderrute und Geflecht, damit man beim Faulenzen auch den Köder wirklich vom Boden abhebt.


----------



## fenriz-hc (18. September 2012)

Also ich hab ne 270 50 -100 g , das ist schon ein Brett aber auch nicht zu hart , meine is allerdings bissel schwer das tut schon weh nach einiger Zeit .) ja kein Problem wegen den Infis , bekomm ha auch gern welche  lass mal was hören falls du was ans Band bekommst


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

#6 Exakt sowas hab ich als schweres Zanderrütchen #6 !

Denk mal, ein ordentliches Fluovorfach is noch Pflicht zwecks Steinen und Co...und dann sollte das funzen. Im Prinzip wie Zanderangeln mit der Wathose...das kann ich. Nen Kopyto o.Ä. sollte ja einen guten Köder abgeben...vielleicht sogar was schlankes, blau silbernes wie die Zanderkant-Kaulis als Sandaalimitation.

So, dann möge der Wind mir gnädig sein...sonst is nix mit testen.


----------



## fenriz-hc (18. September 2012)

Genau ich hab mit Stahl gefischt weil ich nix hatte aber fluo is gut... Die ködergröße kann bestimmt bissel kleiner sein ... Die Kaulis sind sicher gut werd ich dieses Jahr auch mal probieren


----------



## vermesser (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Mit Stahl in der Brandung |bigeyes ? Respekt |supergri ! Aber anscheinend hat es die Dorsche ja nicht gestört.

Muss mal ein bissel Kleinkram einkaufen und dann wird getestet, wenn ich wieder oben bin...notfalls im Hafen/ am Kai/ an der Mole.


----------



## fenriz-hc (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

ja ich nehm meine hechtrute dafür aber ich hab immer kein Bock was neues ran zu machen...der Stahl ist grün und ziemlich dünn aolso des geht


----------



## GoFishing12 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> Sorry, da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, bin kein Meerangler.
> 
> |abgelehn


 
Nun frage ich mich wieso du das hier rein schreibst#q


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Hey Gofishing, das wurde hier doch schon genug ausgewertet, wie Du lesen kannst. Klar ist es ziemlich blöde, man sollte aber einfach überlesen. Ist es nicht wert, darauf auch noch zu reagieren.


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Haben das mit Gummi vom Ufer auf Dorsch echt nur so wenig Leute probiert? Bin weiterhin dankbar für jeglichen sachdienlichen Hinweis.


----------



## Rosi (19. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Moin in die Runde, mein Ding ist es jedenfalls nicht. Wer regelmäßig mit Blinkern oder Küstenwobblern Dorsche in der Brandung fängt, ist doch irgendwie"gezeichnet" von den Flugeigenschaften, von der Fängigkeit, von der bequemen Köderführung und eben weil man die Blinkerkiste zur Sicherheit eh immer dabei hat. Dann das Gefummel mit dem Sbirolino

Klar geht es und ich habe es mit Freude ausprobiert. Es gibt auch Tage an denen die Fische vorsichtig beißen und doch lieber eine Fliege wollen. An den meisten Tagen ist es jedoch egal, wenn Dorsche da sind, dann beißen sie auf alle angebotenen Köder.

Etwas anderes ist es, wenn man aus dem Binnenland kommt und keine geeigneten Blinker besitzt. Dann muß man eben seine Gummis werfen. Meistens haben die jedoch zu kleine Haken oder die Bleiköpfe zu wenig Gewicht. Stahlvorfächer habe ich auch schon gesehen.|bigeyes Die Leute sind echt dankbar für einen geliehenen Mefoblinker.


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

@ Rosi: Dich hab ich hier schon vermisst, weil Du die meisten Sachen, auf die wir kommen, schon ausprobiert hast und dadurch ne kompetente Meinung hast  !

Grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich recht, aber es gibt so Tage, da ist aufgrund von Wind und Wellen mit nem Blinker nicht viel zu machen. Wenn man dann noch wie ich nur an wenigen Tagen los kann, ist der Angeltag gelaufen. Da wäre es doch schön, ein paar alternative, schwere Köder zu haben, mit denen man vielleicht doch noch was machen kann. Und da dachte ich halt an kleine Gummis mit 30 oder von mir aus auch 50 Gramm Köpfen. Damit kann man dann alternativ auch mal auf eine Mole zum Beispiel ausweichen. Und beim Gummi steht der Haken immer nach oben, das verringert die Hängergefahr erheblich.

Ne zweite Rute im Auto oder ne Kiste Gummis bringt mich nicht um.


----------



## Rosi (19. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Hei Vermesser, da hast du natürlich recht, irgendwann geht es nicht mehr mit den Blinkern. Bei Kachelmann ab 0,3m Wellenhöhe

Von Molen aus, oder von der Seebrücke aus, kannst du ja noch einigermaßen agieren mit höheren Gewichten. Vom Strand aus kannst du es vergessen. Je schwerer das Blei, um so schneller sackt der Gummi ab. Er geht einfach kopfüber runter und kann nicht vernünftig geführt werden. Dazu wird er von den Wellen umhergewedelt und treibt garantiert irgendwo in Wellenrichtung an den Strand. Von dort aus ziehst du ihn dann zu dir. 

Dazu haben die Bleiköpfe den Einhaker auch noch oben auf dem Kopf. Weil sie ja normal hoch und runter geführt werden, nicht gezogen. Sie müßten den Einhaker am Maul haben, so wie ein Blinker. Nur so kannst du einen Gummifisch gerade durchs Wasser ziehen. Ich habe mir solche Bleiköpfe anfertigen lassen. Das Ergebnis ist jedoch auch nicht optimal, weil sie nicht gleichmäßig trudeln wie ein austarierter Blinker. Der Bleikopf will immer zum Grund und du mußt ihn sehr schnell ziehen um das zu verhindern. Dadurch bewegen sich die Gummifische nicht richtig. Normal wären gemächliche Bewegungen. 

Die Bleiköpfe müßten platter sein, das Öhr im Maulbereich haben und einem Fischkopf ähneln. Die sind ja auch nicht rund.


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. September 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

Hallo Jungs,

vieleicht sollte man hier bei der Gummiangelei vom Strand aus, mal über das Jigangeln hinaus denken!?|kopfkrat

Ich habe da noch nichts in der Richtung probiert, könnte mir aber Drop Shot mit schwererem Blei und längerer Rute vorstellen oder die Finesse-Angelei zB Carolina-oder Texas-Rig mit schwererem Durchlauflei?

Nur so als Gedanke ...!!!???:m;+

Gruß Heiko


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit gummi*

So, kleines Update. Ich habe es im Urlaub mal kurz probiert...Köder war ein 8cm Kopyto am 28er Erie Jigkopf...

Also grundsätzlich geht es...ruhiges Wasser vorausgesetzt, kann man mit hoch erhobener Rute mit einer akzeptablen Hängerrate faulenzen. Aber so richtig...ich weiß nicht. Das blöde ist, das es bei Wind und Welle genausowenig funktioniert wie Blinker, die Grenzen werden damit nicht nach oben verschoben.

Der Gedanke von Steinbutt ist interessant...wird auch mal getestet...wobei sich grad beim Drop Shot der tiefe Standpunkt noch stärker auswirken müsste |kopfkrat ?

Beim Texas und Carolina Rig seh ich das Problem der Wurfweite...das ist ja nicht grade windschnittig??


----------

